#ubuntu-pt 2011-09-26
<FernandoMiguel> evening
<sylar_> boa noite
#ubuntu-pt 2011-09-27
<FernandoMiguel> biba
<skorzen> gouki, !
<skorzen> Boas.
<skorzen> gouki, vai trabalhar.
<skorzen> Pá!
<Pirolocito> boas noties
#ubuntu-pt 2011-09-28
<qH> boas
<qH> está cá alguém?
<carandraug> esta
<qH> estou com uma dificuldade aqui no ubuntu 11.04
<qH> posso tirar as minhas duvidas aqui?
<FernandoMiguel> sure
<qH> é assim eu instalei ha dois dias o 11.04 e não estou a conseguir instalar os drivers da placa ATI
<qH> eu tenho uma ATI mobility radeon hd 4650
<qH> e nao estou a conseguir deixar o ubuntu a correr bem, sempre que tento instalar nota-se uma lentidão visual no sistema
<qH> qual a melhor forma para instalar os drivers da ati?
<carandraug> qH, de onde é que fizeste download dos drivers/modules?
<qH> tentei instalar fazendo o donwload apartir do site da amd
<qH> tipo eu estive a seguir um tutorial que encontrei no google
<carandraug> qH, hmm... bem então devias era estar a pedir suporte a eles não?
<qH> auqi só são a favor das drivers livres?
<carandraug> qH, isso é um bocado opinião de cada um. Eu só sou a favor de modulos livres. Não vou gastar o meu tempo a dar suporte a software que não é livre
<qH> nao é livre como assim?
<qH> eu simplesmente quero o meu ubuntu a usar a gráfica a 100%
<carandraug> qH, de qualquer forma não te poderia ajudar. Não uso nada da ATI nem NVidia. Mas este link é suposto ajudar https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<qH> obrigado na mesma
<carandraug> qH, esse link deve ajudar-te a instalar os modulos proprietários para a placa gráfica. Mas eu aconselho a só tentar esses quando os livres, que são distribuidos com o ubuntu não funcionam
<qH> não é uma questão de funcionar ou não, eu já tive o 11.10 beta 2 instalado e consegui instalar os drivers da ati e o sistema ficou a funcionar correctamente e fluido
<qH> agora no 11.04 não estou a conseguir isso
#ubuntu-pt 2011-09-29
<qH> alguém aqui tem os drivers da ati instalados no ubuntu ?
<se7h> hi
<FernandoMiguel> se7h: oi
<se7h> ola FernandoMiguel
<se7h> que tal vai isso?
<FernandoMiguel> bai se
#ubuntu-pt 2012-09-24
<dcosta> ubuntu
<dcosta> pois é o que uso
<dcosta> mas não por uma questão logica
<davidpt> é mais por uma questão de utilidade?
<dcosta> sim
<davidpt> E os ambientes de trabalho, qual preferes kde ou gnome?
<dcosta> gnome
<dcosta> para mim é mais leve
<ffunenga> x2
<dcosta> o teu é um kde
<dcosta> xface e' bom para mim
<davidpt> sim, prefiro kde.
<davidpt> .
<davidpt> Eu instalei aqui no velho Toshiba nb500
<davidpt> e funciona na perfeição.
<ffunenga> por falar em ambientes de trabalho... no outro dia ouvi falar de um chamado "awesome"
<ffunenga> alguém daqui usa?
<dcosta> não nem sequer conheço
<dcosta> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gU7ktMsLzBk
<ffunenga> este aqui http://awesome.naquadah.org/
<dcosta> mas pareçe um gnomedo
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<velhoo> ola velho
#ubuntu-pt 2012-09-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dcosta> oi
<dcosta> olá FernandoMiguel
<astroo-> ola
<dcosta> que contas ?
<dcosta> lol
<dcosta> eu ati ja te dei tempo de antena :P
<dcosta> astroo-,  tou a falar com o inside ... ele anda um pouco ocupado
<astroo-> ok
<dcosta> depois se necessitares de ajuda eu vejo o que queres ... se não consueguir eu ele é programador web e ajuda-me no que for necessario
<astroo-> ok combinado obrigado
#ubuntu-pt 2012-09-26
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<igama> bons dias
#ubuntu-pt 2012-09-27
<dcosta> foo
<dcosta> olá
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2012-09-28
<astroo-_i> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> Big Brother still watching: Internet censorship on the up, report says  http://edition.cnn.com/2012/09/27/world/world-internet-freedom-report/index.html
#ubuntu-pt 2012-09-29
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<dcosta> oi
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2012-09-30
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<c0de_universal> olá pessoal
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2013-09-23
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<Guest35324> Boas!
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<CarteBlanche> hi
<astroo-> ola
<Guest35324> boas
<Guest35324> O dia 17 de Outbro está a chegar!!
<astroo-> ola
<CarteBlanche> SIM E O 16 tambem ;)
<CarteBlanche> lol
<CarteBlanche> faço anos :P
<Guest35324> lol. dia 17 sai o saucy
<Guest35324> Há aqui de Braga?
<Guest35324> alguém*
<astroo-> lisboa
<astroo-> poe 1 nick pa
<astroo-> faz /nick oquequeres  e fora do comum que pode ter nome
<ubuntuBraga> Vi no site do ubuntupt, que costuma haver eventos para apresentar cada distribuição do Ubuntu.
<ubuntuBraga> na comunidade, existe pessoal de braga?
#ubuntu-pt 2013-09-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-09-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<CarteBlanche> boa noite
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<CarteBlanche> boas
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2013-09-26
<astroo-> AMD, Nvidia ramp up Linux driver support after Valve's SteamOS announcement  http://www.pcworld.com/article/2049369/amd-nvidia-ramp-up-linux-driver-support-after-valves-steamos-announcement.html
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<CarteBlanche> boas
<astroo-> ola
#ubuntu-pt 2013-09-27
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2013-09-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<ujjain2> "Oi﻿, isso e holandês! Eu sou da Holanda! Mas então você entendeu o mais importante. Laatste moment, isso é "Last moment", "último momento". Hoje eu vou voar para Turquia. Bem, o avião comigo nele." isso e bom portugues?
<CarteBlanche> nickserv identify 1234*asdf
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<astroo-> alguem era conhecido do nick optimusprimem que desapareceu desde ha 3 dias?
<astroo-> na teoria estava a fazer o meu projeto que esta feito para tentar ser a maior e melhor coisa da net e sera a "casa" do povo
#ubuntu-pt 2013-09-29
<astroo-> optimusprimem; sobre ele continuo sem saber nada
<astroo-> Why Free Software Is More Important Now Than Ever Before  http://www.wired.com/opinion/2013/09/why-free-software-is-more-important-now-than-ever-before/
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<CarteBlanche> boa tarde
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-09-22
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-09-23
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-09-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-09-25
<astroo-> Major Bash Vulnerability Affects Linux, UNIX, Mac OS X  http://threatpost.com/major-bash-vulnerability-affects-linux-unix-mac-os-x/108521
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-09-26
<astroo-> As Bash damage spreads, experts warn of network attacks and an internet meltdown  http://www.theverge.com/2014/9/25/6843669/bash-shellshock-network-worm-could-cause-internet-meltdown
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-09-27
<astroo-> Shellshock just 'a blip' says Richard Stallman as Bash bug attacks increase  http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/sep/26/bash-bug-shellshock-richard-stallman
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2014-09-28
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-09-21
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-09-22
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-09-23
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-09-24
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-09-25
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pesosal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-09-26
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<thelastlion23> boas malta
<thelastlion23> uma questão
<thelastlion23> bons sitios para a malta se desenvolver em linux (entender a logica do sistema, como funciona e progredir para um dia trabalhar na area de network e test =
<thelastlion23> alguem==
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2015-09-27
<astroo-> ciao pessoal
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2016-09-26
 * Exterminador is testing a ame!
#ubuntu-pt 2016-09-29
<astroo-> ola pessoal
<tcarrondo> olá
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> es novo aqui?
<tcarrondo> novo não, mas não sou muito de IRC...
<astroo-> ok
#ubuntu-pt 2016-10-01
<Exterminador> boas. tenho um portatil acer aspire e de vez em quando ele hiberna do nada, desliga o ecra, etc.. alguma ideia do q possa ser?
<Exterminador> tenho windows 10 e xubuntu instalado em dual boot e acontece isso em ambos os SO's
<lusitan> Eu dirira que aquece demais
<lusitan> experimenta abrir e limpar o cooler e a ventoinha
<Exterminador> ja limpei. desconfio q seja a massa termica do laptop
<Exterminador> :/
<Exterminador> alias, eu nao o consegui abrir bem
<Exterminador> troquei o disco pra outro laptop.. o pc arranca mas depois encrava.. e nao aguenta as ligacoes usb
<Exterminador> lol
<Exterminador> e' so' porcaria que tenho
<lusitan> experimenta com um live cd
<lusitan> instala o necessário para monitorizar a temperatura
<lusitan> o event viewer do windows deve dizer a razão para hibernar
#ubuntu-pt 2016-10-02
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2017-09-30
<astroo-> ola pessoal
#ubuntu-pt 2018-09-24
<locodir-user> boas
<locodir-user> alguém por cá ?
<astroo-> ola
<astroo-> eu sempre
<astroo-> queres ajuda?
<locodir-user> tentei contactar-vos pelo facebook mas não encontro o link para mandar mensagem
<locodir-user> não sei se deveria dar
<astroo-> disso nao sei nada
<astroo-> por acaso es programador?
<locodir-user> sim
<locodir-user> e estou a organizar uma isntall party de LINUX
<astroo-> tenho 1 super projeto cultural gratis
<astroo-> queres saber?
<locodir-user> *UBUNTU(xubunut)
<locodir-user> diz
<astroo-> e tipo complemento da wikipedia com 1 chat e informaçao cultural do dia recente via site
